# bulk salt in south NJ?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

first last month no where could ship trucks of bagged calcium... then the ice melt was a two week delay for treated bagged salt.

Now we've had bulk salt orders in for over a week and being told we're "on the list" turns into multiple phone calls to multiple bulk salt vendors only to find out there is suddenly a shortage and no salt is available.

We've offered to pick it up in Bristol, PA or NJ and they won't even load you without a Federal permit number for DOT for roadways for state contracts 

Two places had salt not close to us in NJ, $200 a ton we'd have to haul it.. i laughed, and the next $220/tn.. :/ 

Everyones blown through salt so fast, we'd be willing to travel to truck it in from other states even.


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Same problem over here in Western NY. With Lake Erie frozen over apparently they cant get a shipment in. Whatever is at the docks in Buffalo is being sold to municipalities first and like with you guys, everyone else is "on the list". Its very frustrating to lose that extra cash flow especially after a winter like this. It looks like this may last the rest of the season, at least over here.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Same problem here I'm central MD. Huge shortage on the east coast. If you find bulk, your gonna pay big time or not get any. We're not able to buy bulk anymore, were lucky if we find a pallet of bags.


----------



## Geb0479 (Dec 23, 2013)

N&S Rentals got 80 tons last week had plenty more 301-428-3200 160 a ton.


----------

